

Why I dropped eBooks - imq
https://medium.com/p/463a3b650e19

======
velis_vel
Conversely: with an ebook reader, you can bring your entire collection with
you wherever you go, and you can add to it from the device without having to
wait 2 days, pay shipping, figure out where you're going to put the book,
settle on an organization system so you don't lose it...

There are some good points here, such as the fact that in most (all?) major
ebook ecosystems the distributor can take away your ability to read a book,
but some of his points (like "Attention Profit vs. Attention Deficit") are
because he was reading from iBooks on an iPad.

~~~
Turing_Machine
"ome of his points (like "Attention Profit vs. Attention Deficit") are because
he was reading from iBooks on an iPad."

Agreed. I almost never read ebooks on my iPad or even my Kindle Fire.
Occasionally I'll use those to read a book that has color imagery, but never
for novels. The eInk Kindle is lighter (besides the obvious advantage in terms
of portability, the iPad _hurts_ when you go to sleep while reading and it
hits you in the face) and has longer battery life, too.

It's simply not true that paper books are "bug-free". The cheap-jack binding
used on most paper books nowadays is good for maybe two or readings, if that.

I don't read for a "tactile experience". I want the delivery device to
disappear completely if possible so I can concentrate on the content. The eInk
Kindle is also superior there. It's lighter than just about any paper book.

